# Wiremold notcher tool...



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

When I worked for a former employer, we had a tool that looked like a pair of bolt cutters. It made the "notch" for Wiremold 500 and 700 that exactly matched the twist-outs in wiremold boxes. The tool was manufactured by H.K.Porter. This was helpful when bringing Wiremold in or out of a fixture canopy or the wall sleeve of a surface mounted wall heater, for instance. Please bite your keyboard finger if you feel the overwhelming urge to comment on the compliance/non-compliance of such an installation practice, as this is not what this thread is about.

I have been in contact with H.K.Porter (now part of another company). At first they claimed no such tool ever existed, until I personally talked to a product engineer and got his curiosity up. He did find the prints for the tool, and discovered that the last factory order for one was in the late 1960's. They havn't made this tool since then, but are willing to send an order to the factory floor if I want a 1,000 of them or more. Fat chance. 

I don't suppose any of you fellas have one gathering dust or know someone who does? I'd like to buy one, if anyone has a lead on one. I know, you can use tin snips and get a half decent job. I'm just a tool junkie, and like to use the "right tool" when it exists. Alternately, if there are any vendors reading this who are willing to order a sufficient amount from the manufacturer so that you can stock and sell them, I want the first one.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Is this anything like your looking for?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ICC-Raceway-Cut...ryZ66990QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Do you have the tool (either broken or unusable)? If so I know someone who could fix it. If you don't have the tool, can you get a print or a picture of it? This person probably could make it from a picture or a print. I have used this person before to fix my beloved 30mm oil-tight pushbutton knockout after it was broken by an apprentice. This person also made a hand punch to punch a 3/8” hole with a 1/8” round key for installing a fuse holder in light fixtures. He also made a 1/16 DIN square punch for me at about half the cost to buy a new one. There are a lot of old tool and die makers out ther that just love doing this kind of work just to keep busy in thier old age.

By the way, did you ever get the Amish guy to make you a tool pouch?

Carry On!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks to me like MD is looking for a tool to notch the raceway, not cut it clean through.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I know what he wants to do, I'm just not sure as to why.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

MinConst... That tool is for cutting non-metallic raceway. I have the tools for cutting 500, 700, 2000, and 3000 metallic raceways. I'm looking for the tool to cut the entry notch in other items for 500 and 700. This tool was on eBay one time in the last several years (I've been looking for it nearly every few days for years among other things), but regrettably it went for 1 dollar more than my max bid (which was around 150 bucks). 

CE1... No, I don't have the tool. I've only used one in the past, and that's the only way I know it existed. I didn't think of having a third party make one. I live in "tool and die alley" (central PA), since companies like AMP and Burndy have had their stamping opertions here for 50 years or more. 

Why do I need it? Have you ever had to bring Wiremold into or out of a surface mounted utilization equipment such as a wall heater? Or a lighting fixture where it was not desired to space the fixture off the wall or ceiling with a Wiremold box? These are the main applications for such a tool. Lacking the tool, I presently use tin snips.


----------

